

 Please review my new app, argumentclinic - sfgary1
http://www.argumentclinic.com/

======
sfgary1
Its a news based real-time argument site. We provide content or the user can
add them as well. We encourage users to take stands (positions) on the piece
and others to challenge that position and have a real-time (chat mode)
arguments. It would be great if HN people can give some honest feedback on
what you think of the site, its usability, design etc. I can face cruel
feedback...I think.

~~~
lhorie
Initial thoughts:

\- It's hard to tell what are buttons and what are simply boxes

\- Share button appears on accidental mouseover and obscures article text

\- Top banner is a black box that takes half of the screen. Should be smaller

\- Cosmetic issue with "Yes" / "No" buttons and lines

\- I'm not american

~~~
sfgary1
Thanks for the feedback, we'll fix the problems you mentioned. What was the
cosmetic issues with the Yes/No buttons?

The last one really does not matter...

------
phoenix24
I think you could do much better with a good user ineterface.

~~~
sfgary1
Yeah, we've got some comments on it and we plan to address it. It would help
to understand what people don't like about it.

